

Jack Ma's Original Sales Pitch (1999) [video] - fdezjose
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/jack-ma-s-original-alibaba-pitch-circa-1999-GlZ1kl_wT~uYI221Niialg.html

======
andrewchambers
Very cool, sounds like a hard working and inspirational person.

~~~
fdezjose
Indeed

